# Sublimation coating for metal/wood



## blackhawkart (Apr 24, 2012)

Afternoon Ya'll,
I'm a Jeweler, working predominantly in engraved copper...I had the brilliant idea to do some less expensive items using my original art ( wildlife/native american oriented) ,and sublimation printing on copper disks, and also on small wood plaques. I've read most of the forums involved in this, and understand about the white aspect, its not an issue for what Im doing....but I do want flat non uniform shapes as a substrate...and most designs will only be in black

Anyone have any ideas on a DIY coating that I won't have to take a mortgage out to buy, and that works??

I know this is not t-shirt related , but I'm about to pull my hair out.
I ended up on the Tshirt forum after following a google link regarding a DIY coating for sublimation printing on metal/wood.

Appreciate any info I can get on this matter...thanks guys
Steve


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been doing sublimation since 1997...I have tried DIY application of polymer coating on wood, metal, hardboard etc...and I have yet to find anything that is commercially viable...you will get runs, blemishes, brush marks, etc....I have tried ceramic tile from the local hardware store. In any case the coating will not be uniform and will not hold the image remember sublimation requires the ink/gas to be forced into the substrate by pressure...I don't think you will have much luck...post if you do


----------



## blackhawkart (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Charles,
I will definetly post if I run across anything that works. I see this is a topic a good few people are interested in. I am kind of wondering if perhaps thinned polyester resin shot thru an airbrush would work. I also saw digicoat, or some such, and might give that a shot before I go playing mad scientist.

I saw a lot of issue with designs working, but being color washed out. As I posted, I will be using mostly black, on bright copper, or light wood, so the white in the design will show thru as either of those 2, and that works fine for what Im doing
Take care
Steve


----------



## SweetExpression (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Steve,

Check out LRI in Illinois.

Custom Sublimation Coating Services

They have custom coating services. Their minimum is $500, which may be a little steep, but it may be exactly what you're looking for. I agree with Charles on the DIY coatings. Not worth the time or trouble, unless you have the equipment to spray even coats and a "clean room" where you have no threat of any contaminants to get into the coating.

For copper, ID Plates sells copper with satin sublimation coating:

The largest supplier of blank metal products to the awards, trophy, engraving and sublimation industry

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## blackhawkart (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey Mike, 
Thanks for the responce, and info on the copper with sub coating on it.
I think its my Scottish genes that are in a twist on this.....plus the fact I'm a dyed in the wool DIY guy..........well......and I'm cheap......LOL

I was talking to a lady a year or so ago that sold sublimation supplys, and she said something about some coating or other.....I finally just did get the heat press in this week,due to being run nuts with the other part of my business filling orders and such.

I am prolly going to try the other stuff, and maybe some stuff I concoct all on my own....BTW, has anyone used clear powder coat as a substrate coating?

Anyway, thankls again for the info
Steve


----------



## Jenn2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi, I am curious Steve at Blackhawkart if you successfully were able to DIY with any of the coatings or if you came up with one of your own. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SUGARCREEK (Mar 9, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> I have been doing sublimation since 1997...I have tried DIY application of polymer coating on wood, metal, hardboard etc...and I have yet to find anything that is commercially viable...you will get runs, blemishes, brush marks, etc....I have tried ceramic tile from the local hardware store. In any case the coating will not be uniform and will not hold the image remember sublimation requires the ink/gas to be forced into the substrate by pressure...I don't think you will have much luck...post if you do


 I have used dye press with no problem, my idea was to coat things others do not sub, only problem i had were some bubbles which i sprayed with a spray bottle that came with the poly with water, no problem


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

blackhawkart said:


> Hey Mike,
> Thanks for the responce, and info on the copper with sub coating on it.
> I think its my Scottish genes that are in a twist on this.....plus the fact I'm a dyed in the wool DIY guy..........well......and I'm cheap......LOL
> 
> ...


I have use powder coated poly.
I owned a powder coating company in the early 90's.
Tiger powder coat makes a powder made for powder coating metal good luck. You can google it.


----------



## Wrapngo (Jul 21, 2021)

Hey Guys, 
I wanted to know the process of sublimation printing on silver coins. If anyone have done or have idea please let me know.


----------

